# Low sperm count



## Aisling81 (Jun 15, 2014)

HI,

I was wondering if anyone has had experience of the London Andrology Clinic? My husband has just received his second sperm count after almost 3 months (we were a little impatient and had it retested at 70 days) and it has gone from 3.8 million to 0.4 million. He had stopped baths, cycling and started taking chinese medication. Part of me hopes that we tested too early but I am also astounded at the drastic drop in count.

I have booked a consult at the clinic for tomorrow. We had SA just as a double check- we didn't think either was an issue on his side as I had two mmc in June and September of last year...its all very confusing!

Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 

Aisling


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Aisling - anything from a infection and virus, diet and stress can have a huge impact on a sperm count.  Yes sperm do regenerate again every 3 months, but it's also important to erm 'clear the pipes' every other day or every few days - that get's the system in tip top condition. 

How did your appointment go?

Sheila


----------



## Aisling81 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey 

Thanks for the reply. We had left the same amount of days abstinence between each SA. 

The appointment was ok - she kinda scared us saying freeze asap and then suggested countless tests. 

We are going ahead with freezing.. and we have had some bloods back- with no obvious explanation. They're all very 'icsi is your only option with this'. 

But I've decided that less alcohol, better diet and try relax approach is worth a try. He's agreed to start acupuncture which I really believe in (my cycles were messed up after ill and they really got me back on track) so we'll just see how it goes.

I know lots on here are having iff, icxi...but I just think it's worth a try for a few months..to be honest they have oohing else to offer us if they don;t find a physicsl block.

It surprises me how little they do know about male infertility! It seems to be all woman focussed!

x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

It's worth a shot, my hubby was diagnosed as NOA and we managed to get pregnant x
Don't feel pushed into anything you're not comfortable with...
Sheila


----------

